# Ordering a new custom Kiesel. Should I go Satin or Gloss?



## icipher (Aug 24, 2016)

Hello,

I am ordering a new kiesel, either or Aeries AM6 or DCM6. I am having a hard time deciding between satin body or gloss body. either way, the guitar will have a satin neck, but i am stuck on what finish for the body.

I like the look of satin more, but if i am paying almost $2k for a guitar, i am wondering if gloss would be more durable in the long run and more resistant to dings, dents and finish markings?

What do you guys think?


----------



## that short guy (Aug 24, 2016)

Honestly either one will work. I recommend going with whichever finish will appeal to more. But might I recommend anot oil finish neck instead of satin. I did on my DC800 and it's the smoothest neck I've ever played


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 24, 2016)

One question need to be answered first: Figured wood top or opaque color finish covering the wood?


----------



## icipher (Aug 24, 2016)

HighGain510 said:


> One question need to be answered first: Figured wood top or opaque color finish covering the wood?



Touche. It will be a flamed aqua burst top.


----------



## Lotra (Aug 24, 2016)

Imo, the figure tops pop out more with gloss finish, and in a long run it holds best .
Due to the satin finish, start to have shinny spots ( normally in the arm rest, next to the bridge and around the knobs ) 
But as always it's a question of preference ....


----------



## Mathemagician (Aug 24, 2016)

Satin finish is best finish. Unless you prefer gloss finish. Gloss over figuring looks very good however. I have a matte over flame top, but it will get shiny at some point.


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 24, 2016)

icipher said:


> Touche. It will be a flamed aqua burst top.



Word up, I would say go gloss for the body and either satin or tung oil for the neck. The gloss will hold up better over time and allow figured tops to pop more, plus the satin will develop some glossy spots as you play it. I have both, but personally I prefer gloss on the body for sure.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Aug 24, 2016)

icipher said:


> Touche. It will be a flamed aqua burst top.



definitely go with gloss. I have a flamed aqua burst VM8.





This is mine. it's got a gloss finish.


----------



## kavinsky (Aug 24, 2016)

gloss all the way
absolutely hate the "used" look that you get with satin finishes in like half a year of extensive playing. 
honestly those shiny spots look greasy to me


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Aug 24, 2016)

Glossy aqua-burst V7 here. Can't beat the depth and shimmer of glossy flame.


----------



## Promit (Aug 24, 2016)

I'm a big big Satin lover... actually I don't think I have any gloss guitars anymore. But on a nice quality flame top, I've gotta say gloss.


----------



## icipher (Aug 24, 2016)

Thanks for all the responses. I called and changed my order from satin body to gloss. Now I have to wait 10-12 weeks....


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Aug 24, 2016)

icipher said:


> Thanks for all the responses. I called and changed my order from satin body to gloss. Now I have to wait 10-12 weeks....



Waiting is the worst part lol


----------



## Grif (Aug 24, 2016)

I'm in the minority in that gloss can "ruin" the aesthetic of a guitar for me, so I vote satin


----------



## MoonJelly (Aug 24, 2016)

Satin, when it's done right. If you don't use a high quality paint, parts of the finish will buff to a shine over time. If it were my build I'd check to see what paint they used first. Many companies will accomplish a satin finish by 'knocking down' regular gloss paint with wool or sandpaper. 

But if it's right, satin looks 10x better than gloss, in my opinion.


----------



## odibrom (Aug 24, 2016)

Neither, go SATAN...

... sorry, bad joke...


----------



## Vrollin (Aug 24, 2016)

What about a light oil over the finish as apposed to gloss or a satin finish? Have a couple guitars like this and it's quite nice! I'm not certain it's just a light oil or a sealer, I guess it might fall more into the natural finish court...


----------



## Snarpaasi (Aug 28, 2016)

Krhm. I have a satin finish in my DC127 and the finish was the best choice I did. At least on a figured top it does not show any signs becoming "glossy". Do it, I bet you won't regret. It may not be as durable as gloss what comes to dings but I have always hated gloss that gives you the "plastic" feeling.


----------



## JSanta (Aug 28, 2016)

Did gloss on my DC700 (which is aquaburst) and I think it came out really well.


----------



## Grindspine (Aug 28, 2016)

Hail satin!

\m/


----------



## MoonJelly (Aug 30, 2016)

JSanta,  I don't care about the gloss but you got a helluva top there.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Aug 31, 2016)

Satin on the back of the neck.
Gloss over any quilted or flame top, reinforces chatoyance.


----------



## spudmunkey (Sep 14, 2016)

MoonJelly said:


> Satin, when it's done right. If you don't use a high quality paint, parts of the finish will buff to a shine over time. If it were my build I'd check to see what paint they used first. Many companies will accomplish a satin finish by 'knocking down' regular gloss paint with wool or sandpaper.
> 
> But if it's right, satin looks 10x better than gloss, in my opinion.



I've never heard of anyone actually trying to sell a satin finish that was actually scuffed-up gloss. Gloss is a self-leveling finish that is sprayed on, it mostly smooths out on its own, and then you buff out the orangepeel texture to the mirror polish we know and love. Satin finish is a few coats of clear that get buffed to the smooth shine, and then a thin misted later of satin, which is designed to dry with it's microscopic texture intact...it'll dry/cure before it'll smooth out.

Keep in mind that it's not the paint itself that gets glossy or satin...it's the clear UV-cured polyester clearcoat, just in a gloss or satin variety.


----------

